# Suggest Goa trip itinerary for 3 days



## mayur_digitized (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi friends

I will be visiting Goa with my girlfriend during November 19-23 and we will be staying at Mapusa. I am looking for help in planning the trip itinerary. We are looking to visit beaches, discotheques, do water sports and possibly go to watch dolphins. We will skip South Goa and cathedrals this time due to time constraint. Specific suggestions on places to eat and safe discotheques to visit will be highly appreciated. 

P.S. I found this section to be the most appropriate one to post this thread.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

Are you gonna visit forts???


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 7, 2012)

I was disappointed by that dolphin watching thing.As soon as a dolphin came to surface they turned the boat in that direction which scared the dolphin away.Every time.

I was eating at some restaurant and ordered naan.But in the basket in which naan was served I also got some cockroaches.Seriously those roadside paav bhaji and omlette paav stalls were better.And as it is I grew up eating junk food.

You might want to dedicate one full day to the water sports.I missed out last time.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

yea...had been to goa recently...but no water sports were available on any beach....by now I guess they will be.

As you are planning to be in North Goa for all the three days...I'll suggest places to visit
1.Aguada Fort
2.Chapora fort(DCH fort )
3. *Curlie's* Beach( do not miss this one)
4.Baga beach

Places to eat
1.Britto's on Baga Beach
2.*Anthony's*(besides Britto's) on Baga beach(They have frequent parties and karaoke nights...a must go)
3.Loco Poco(for nice Mexican food) near Baga beach


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2012)

For water sports its calanguate beach!


----------



## mayur_digitized (Nov 8, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions guys..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 14, 2012)

abhidev said:


> yea...had been to goa recently...but no water sports were available on any beach....by now I guess they will be.
> 
> As you are planning to be in North Goa for all the three days...I'll suggest places to visit
> 1.Aguada Fort
> ...



Ya, do not miss Baga beach for special reasons...


----------

